# The most stolen vehicles in America



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://kdvr.com/2013/07/09/the-most-stolen-vehicles-in-america/

And.
Best off-road
http://consumerreports.org/cro/2012/12/best-off-road/index.htm


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Nobody wants a Jeep Compass? Hmmm


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Criminals that target specific vehicle only target high end vehicles. Everything else is access and availability. And those numbers are highly suspect anyway.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

rf197 said:


> Nobody wants a Jeep Compass? Hmmm


This comment is coming from a Jeep Wrangler owner:congrat:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

As the mental liberal idiot Selene Dion says' let them steal those vehicles' paraphrasing. But I do like her voice and the other loons too, Barbara Strisand.


----------

